# Sticky  Kidding Talley 2013



## firelight27

Since no one has made one yet... Feel free to delete mine if an "official" one is put up. I was never sure if these threads were an official thing or if members just decided to make one out of the blue every year? Lol.

None of mine have popped yet, all due over the next two weeks!
All ADGA Nigerian Dwarfs

Fireworks x Klover ::kidred::kidblue::kidblue::angelgoat: on 4/18

Fireworks x Dakota : :kidblue::kidblue::angelgoat: on 4/28

Fireworks x Banshee ::kidred::kidblue::kidblue::kidblue: on 4/26

Fireworks x Angel : :kidblue::kidblue::kidred: on 4/23

Densil x Winry ::kidred::kidblue: on 4/18

Jefferson x Lady ::kidred: on 4/18

Aaaand, my newest girl who may or may not be bred. She would either kid in June or August I believe..hafta double check....And Sherry is living with a buck for a couple more months. Her last chance at kids, I will take her out and retire her if she turns up open. She is getting too old for me to risk kidding her out next year.

Ursa x Ruby : 

Jefferson x Sherry :

Super bucky year, for the second year in a danged row...


----------



## StaceyRosado

it was never an "official" thing but I can make it a sticky for the time being. 

Cazper X Brown - :kidblue: :kidblue:
Flash Point X DK - :kidblue: :kidred:
Sweet Pea X Puff - :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: 
Brennan X Rider - :kidblue:


----------



## DappledBoers

1 boy 1 girl


----------



## ThreeHavens

I believe that Riley has made one for this year, but hey :laugh: The more the merrier.


----------



## StaceyRosado

I didn't see Riley's so this one is the sticky


----------



## goathiker

Teka :kidred:
Rosalita :kidred:
Lalita:kidblue:
Io:kidblue::kidblue:
Ganymede :kidred::kidblue:
Barbara Gene ?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

Hazel::kidblue::kidblue:

That's all I got right now! Hopefully Alice will be kidding in September, but that's a thousand corn fields away so I won't worry about that at the moment.


----------



## TrinityRanch

Dinah: :kidred::kidblue:
Gemini: :kidblue::kidred:
Lilah: :kidblue:
Leia: :kidred::kidred::kidred:


----------



## EmmaDipstik

Nellie x Yoshi: :kidred::kidblue::kidblue:

Fauna x Unknown: Due July 14, 2013.


----------



## firelight27

Yay one of my threads was stickied! I feel honored.


----------



## stagger

Mary k :kidblue::kidblue::kidred: 
Avon :kidblue::kidblue:


----------



## ThreeHavens

End of the Line Busy Bee x Irish Whisper YS Puff Daddy: :kidblue::kidblue::kidblue::kidred:

RGCh Pocket Sized BT Waning Moon x Irish Whisper YS Puff Daddy: :kidblue::kidblue:


----------



## Wlschwallenberg

Remington x Anabelle :kidred: on 3/6/13

Remington x Isabelle :kidred::kidred: on 3/8/13


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Alabama (LaMancha) Kidded: 3/18/13 :boy::boy::boy:

Vanessa (Nigerian) Kidded: 4/7/13 :boy::boy:

Peach (Nigerian) Kidded: 4/12/13 :boy::boy::boy:

Firecracker (Nigerian) Due May 23rd

A whole lotta boys


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm

What I have had born so far:

Bit of Honey: 2 does
Bettie Page: 1 doe 1 buck
Dixie: 2 does 2 bucks
Gir: 1 doe 2 bucks
Chocolate: 1 doe 1 buck
Ballerina: 3 does, but one was DOA
Daphne: 1 doe

So far I have had 16 living kids. I have had 10 does and 6 bucks.

I have several more does due in the summer/ fall.


----------



## DLeeB

Mousse x Grace :kidblue::kidred:
Mousse x Poppy :kidblue::kidblue:
Mousse x Precious:kidred::kidblue:

Sparky x Peachy:kidblue::kidblue:


----------



## LamanchaAcres

Miley - :kidred:
Addie - :kidblue::kidred:
Izzie - :kidblue::kidred:
Chloe - :kidblue::kidred:
Jazz - :kidblue::kidblue:
Lacy - :kidblue::kidblue:
Sugar - :kidred::kidblue::kidblue:

Sadly a buck year for us


----------



## GTAllen

All Boers. 8 doelings, 6 bucklings, 233% production
Rosie:kidred::kidblue::kidblue:

Chicklet:kidblue::kidred:

Ruby:kidred::kidred::kidblue:

Lolly:kidblue::kidred::kidred:

Maggie:kidred::kidblue:

Star:kidred:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Carolina: :kidblue::kidblue:

Hopefully bringing in two bred does soon, otherwise that's all we have!


----------



## VincekFarm

Dahlia x Birdy : :kidred: :kidblue: :kidred:

Lucretia x Birdy : :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue:

Aphrodite x Tex : :kidred: :kidred:

Sisyphus x Birdy : :kidblue: :kidblue:

Appoline x Tex : :kidred: :kidred:

Dora x Tex : :kidblue:

CaLiGo x Birdy : :kidred: :kidblue: :kidred:

Jewel x Birdy : :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:

Ethel x Tex : Due June.

So far..

8 :kidblue:
11 :kidred:

Come on Ethel you need to finish off the year with some more does!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My friend Linda had 53 kids this year, she got 1 doe.
My friend Kristina had 2 does and 17 bucks
My friend Dallas had 3 does and 5 bucks.
I had 3 does and 27 bucks.

Buck year for us.


----------



## nchen7

Missy x daddy unknown - :kidblue:

just one boy. hopefully next year we'll get a girl!


----------



## chelsboers

Luna: :kidred:
Raisin: :kidred:
Diva: :kidred: :kidred:
Dawn: :kidred:
Niko: :kidred: :kidred:
Mary: :kidred: :kidblue: :kidred:
Jewel: :kidblue: :kidred:
Willow: :kidblue: :kidred:


----------



## Paige

Juli - :kidblue::kidblue::kidred:

Mystery - :kidblue:

Satin -:kidblue::kidblue::kidred:

Girl Scout - :kidred::kidred::kidblue:

Sophie - :kidred:

Honor - :kidblue::kidblue:

Grace - :kidred::kidblue:

Maggie - :kidblue::kidred:

Total *7 Does (1 died)* *10 Bucks* WAY TOO MANY BOYS FOR ME!!


----------



## GTAllen

GTAllen said:


> All Boers. 8 doelings, 6 bucklings, 233% production
> Rosie:kidred::kidblue::kidblue:
> 
> Chicklet:kidblue::kidred:
> 
> Ruby:kidred::kidred::kidblue:
> 
> Lolly:kidblue::kidred::kidred:
> 
> Maggie:kidred::kidblue:
> 
> Star:kidred:


I purchased two does at the Sale of Stars. One is a month settled and the other I am trying to get covered now. Maggie and Star should bred back next month. So I hopefully will add to this total by the end of the year.


----------



## FarmerJen

YAY!!! I finally get to post here!

Soleil - :kidblue::kidred::kidblue::kidblue:

Laurel - :kidred::kidred::kidred:

Thank goodness Laurel evened things out!  Now I just have to figure out which doeling I'm keeping! onder:


----------



## milkmaid

Flashback x Helen :kidred::kidblue:


----------



## canthavejust1

3 doelings here(yay) a single and a set of twins


----------



## xymenah

Totally forgot to reply to this thread.

Candice(RIP): :kidblue:Richard :kidred:Zelda
Victoria: :kidred:Veronica
Beep: :kidblue:Parker


----------



## Dayna

I had three does. 2 live and 1 stillborn.

Doe year here!


----------



## GoateeFarms50

3 does, all alive and healthy.


----------



## WarPony

Nutmeg (Am. Togg., sold but got kid once she kidded out) X Buckthorn (Boer X Nubian/kiko) = :kidred:
Kahlua (Mini Nubian) X Stoli (Mini Nubian) = :kidred::kidblue:

So two doelings and one buckling total. i MAY have more in october/november, if so i will update in this post.

Possible breedings due October/November

Ivy (Am. Togg) X Buckthorn (Boer X Nubian/kiko)
Sage (Boer X Alpine) X Buckthorn (Boer X Nubian/kiko)
Rosemary II (Boer/Alpine X LaMancha) X Buckthorn (Boer X Nubian/kiko)


----------



## Tapsmom

This is our first year as official breeders of Nigerian Dwarfs
Saphire had :kidblue::kidred::kidred: on May 9
Waiting eagerly for Autumn due 6/25..:kidred: on June 24
and Camilla due 7/1...:kidblue: :kidbluen June 27


----------



## firelight27

I can't edit the first post so... 

Ruby x Ursa : :kidblue: ... Aw dang, but he is really nice, his dam's udder is superb and he has wattles! So he might hang around. Lol.

So...

:kidblue: - 13
:kidred: - 5

Another VERY bucky year. I might start trying all these old wives tale type remedies next season! I've heard AC in the water and feeding does blackberries, as well as breeding on only the first day of heat (female sperm swims slow, lives longer...supposedly) so that the male sperm has died off by ovulation, I've even heard to put does on a diet a week before breeding if possible..the theory being flushing makes more babies, but more boys. I've heard that "leash" breeding does on separate weeks is better too because the buck will "run out" of female sperm and it takes longer to regrow than male sperm so the last few does will get only boyos. Lol.


----------



## TDG-Farms

here is the link to the other similar post: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f197/kid-tally-did-you-have-boys-girls-148566/

And my reply 

Freshened 42 Does.

Bucks: 43
Does: 39
At least this is what I come up with with my counts. My other half runs that books and would know for sure :0

Had 14 sets of triplets and 1 set of quads


----------



## mimzidoat

Lady and don coreleon :kidblue:
Babycakes and don coreleon :kidblue:

I'm keeping my fingers for doelings next year!


----------



## GTAllen

Added some more last week
Maggie's Symbol:kidblue::kidred:
Sure Attraction:kidred::kidred:


GTAllen said:


> All Boers. 8 doelings, 6 bucklings, 233% production
> Rosie:kidred::kidblue::kidblue:
> 
> Chicklet:kidblue::kidred:
> 
> Ruby:kidred::kidred::kidblue:
> 
> Lolly:kidblue::kidred::kidred:
> 
> Maggie:kidred::kidblue:
> 
> Star:kidred:


----------



## Tayet

I haven't been on often so I didn't see this until now!

Gold x Terry :kidred::kidblue: (deceased in fire)

Uhura x Terry :kidred:

Penny x Terry :kidred:

Willow x Terry :kidred: :kidred: (sold)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:kidred: :kidred: born 2 weeks ago.


----------



## ShannonM

Here's our count!

Ginger :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue:

Joan :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred:

BlueBell :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue:

Anthem :kidblue: :kidred:

Total: 6 :kidblue: (2 died) 6 :kidred:

Only four does freshening this spring but we'll have nine next year I can't wait!!!


----------



## NDgirl

Does-2

Bucks-3


----------



## bcbg98

I am new to raising goats, and have two Nigerian Dwarf does that are due any day now. What is meant by the :kidblue: :kidred:? Are they unnamed doelings and bucklings?


----------



## StaceyRosado

Blue is boy red is girl


----------



## shelbz

2 bucks and 1 doe
On 12-24


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well some how I missed this.. 

Georgia x Peanut :kidred: :kidblue:

Puffy x Peanut :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: 

Brook x Peanut :kidred:

Lovey x Peanut :kidblue:

4 :kidred: 3 :kidblue:


----------



## fezz09

Five girls in 2013!!


----------



## SugarBush Farms

In 2013 we had 1 buck (Born Feb 14.) and 2 does (born June 18.)

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314

Can we start a 2014 kiding tally?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## freedomstarfarm

2014 Kidding Tally: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f219/2014-kidding-tally-160884/


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl

We had 8 bucks and 0 does in 2013. This year we've already had one buck. 5 does left to kid this spring and two being bred for fall, and if we don't get a single doeling out of all of them I'm seriously going to have a temper tantrum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## adriHart

Had an even three and three
Twins red a Blue/ red twin set and two single boys


----------



## billybobjoe

#1 happy Halloween


----------



## dollface72

My Nubian is due May 8th any guesses to how many


----------



## StaceyRosado

You posted this on A very old thread. Make a new one


----------



## Dayna

dollface72 said:


> My Nubian is due May 8th any guesses to how many
> View attachment 94123


What a beauty! She deserves her own "waiting" thread. Im on my phone otherwise I would post a link.


----------



## dollface72

Don't no how to post a new thread I'm on phone also


----------



## Dayna

Ok just figured it out. Upper left hand corner select "browse" then select breeding pren the select waiting. There will be a pencil looking icon on the top right. Select that to start a new thread.


----------



## happybleats

Your doe looks huge!!! I have one huge like that too...do any day now.... I agree...lets get her on your own thread so lots of folks can see her....( but I guess triplets )

Thank you Dayna for talking through how to post a thread on the phone....


----------



## dollface72

Dayna I did everything but there is no pencil to write anything


----------



## Dayna

I circled the pencil


----------



## dollface72

Dayna when u have time would u mind going to waiting see if I did it right lol I'm so sorry not very good on internet


----------

